# ¡Feliz Cumple, Sparrow22!!



## Eugin

¡Hola Adri!!!

*¡Muy Feliz Cumple!!*

*Happy Birthday to you!!!*

*Felice Compleanno!!!*

*Zum Geburstag fur dich!!!*


(Y no te lo digo en ruso porque simplemente, ¡no lo sé!!! )

¡Espero que pases un muy lindo día y que sigas festejando toda la semana!!  

¡Muchas felicidades para este pajarito que nos tiene un poco olvidados (pero por fuerza mayor, ya sé, ya sé...   )!!! Estamos esperando el regreso triunfal del pajarito más lindo del foro, ¿eh??  

Besos y Abrazos, amigota!!
Muchos cariños,

E u g i n


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Feliz cumpleaños, mi querida Adri!!!*

*Te deseo todo lo lindo y bueno que mereces por ser una súper amiga.  Que Dios te colme de bendiciones y que permita que todos tus lindos sueños se conviertan muy pronto en realidad.*

*Un abrazo muy grande.  ¡Te quiero mucho!*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, que te lo pases muy bien, y que cumplas muchos más (como decimos por aquí).

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Que tengas el mejor de los días, pero intenta bajar de la ramita para que podamos celebrarlo!

Muchísimas felicidades.

Carolina.


----------



## heidita

Muchas felicidades también de la alemana-española.  

MI amiga buza ya lo puso en alemán, pero lo mejoro un poco: 

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!*


----------



## Eugin

heidita said:


> MI amiga buza ya lo puso en alemán, pero lo mejoro un poco:
> 
> *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!*



Danke schon, mein freund!!! (No sé cómo va la diéresis arriba de la "o" ...)


----------



## Mate

Eugin said:


> Danke schon, mein freund!!! (No sé cómo va la diéresis arriba de la "o" ...)


Euge: Yo no sé ni jota de alemán, pero creo que se lo pusiste como si Heidi fuera hombre. Mera intuición (o algún resabio genético...no lo sé).

Sparrow: Si alguna vez nos volvés a dar bola, en una de esas te dedico un "poema")

* ¡Feliz cumple, rusita linda! *​ 
Mate


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I'm late, I'm late, but I hope that it was a very happy birthday!  Best wishes for the upcoming year!

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## frida-nc

Adriana querida,
Todas felicidades, no para el día, que ya ha pasado, pero para los muchos años en el porvenir lleno de lindas sorpresas...

¡Abrazo y beso!
Frida


----------



## Eugin

Mateamargo said:


> Euge: Yo no sé ni jota de alemán, pero creo que se lo pusiste como si Heidi fuera hombre. Mera intuición (o algún resabio genético...no lo sé).


 
Entonces algo de alemán sabés, ¡turri!!!   
Puede ser que le haya cambiado el sexo a esta alemanota, pero es que el Dativ, Genitiv y Akusativ me vuelven locaaaaaa! (y por eso dije: "_Me doy_", al mejor estilo de Kiko, ). 

Esperemos a ver qué dice ella, jeje!!


----------



## Cubanboy

Legué tarde a tus felicitaciones, pero veo que la dicha es buena. Muchas felicidades para ti querida amiga y que la pases bien con tu familia. También te felicito por el Día de las Madres y espero que todo salga bien.
Un beso y una flor para ti.
CB.


----------



## Sparrow22

Wow !!!! por ser un pajarito que como dice Eugin està involuntariamente "desaparecido" del foro, (por causas de fuerza mayor, lease. *MI JEFE* ),
me han felicitado muchos amigos !!!!!!!! Y eso me pone muy pero muy contenta !!!  ).

Millones de gracias a todos, y que Mateamargo no me apure mucho, porque en cualquier momento comento un "jeficidio" y aparezco con todo en el foro, como solìa hacerlo (ah.... què tiempos aquellos  ).

Nuevamente, MIL GRACIAS POR NO OLVIDARSE DE MI !!!!!!!


----------



## frida-nc

No, tu lo cometes, y despues nosotros lo comentamos
Serás el tema de conversación, "Ah, que atrevida fue, la pobre (snif)"


----------

